# 2000 F250 SD & broken column auto-trans shifter



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone else have this problem? 

We just crossed 32K miles on the 2000 F250SD 7.3LPSD plow truck, that gets lightly used hauling braked-open-trailer during spring and summer.
Great engine, great auto-transmission (we full-stop, prior any reverse).
It's already had its $500, 30K mile,Trasmission flush, fill, and filter change too.

Its in the shop now being repaired (way out of any warranty) for a part(cotter pin??) to link within the "column tube" to the tune of $300, because we just broke the auto-trans, column-shifter lever off the column (limp, it barely got into reverse). We did the same thing to a '98 Econoline Van a year ago. We asked the dealer parts dept if there was any "Super Duty" shifter lever & assembly, because the one on our F250 SD looks the same as what's on Econoline vans or F150's - parts dept says its identical for any Ford Truck.

Planned obsolescence, or 229lbs of sheer midwestern muscle?
What say you, friends?


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I just replaced mine in a 93 f-150


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

same thing happened to my old 94 f150. went to the dealer and bought the part, I think it was around $100, and replaced it myself.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Ford part# (4) F57A-7215-AA "Gearshift Lever Pin", is an aluminum-alloy tube. It's 50% thinner-walled than a 21" mower deck, and a ninth thickness of the alloy stock XLT pickup truck wheels. The sunny beach cracked in two in the upper third!!!

Planned Obsolescence !!!


----------

